# Little things I've noticed in Harry Potter



## krazyklassykat (Dec 24, 2006)

I have some theories going on Harry Potter... little connections I've made and stuff.  Tell me what you think and share some of your own!

-Zacharias Smith is a descendent of Hepzibah Smith
This one wasn't too hard to find.  Hepzibah says that Hufflepuff's cup has been passed down in her family, and Zacharias is in Hufflepuff.  Coincidence?  I think we all know Rowling too well for that.  But, as to what the purpose of this connection is, I cannot speculate... *hint hint, elaboration!*

-Mundungus is Crookshanks
This one I consider to be quite brilliant, only because I've never had anyone say they'd thought of it before.  But I'm almost POSITIVE that Mundungus is Crookshanks.  Let me find the quote...  Here: 
"The squat, bandy-legged man with long, straggly gigner hair. . ."
Haven't you heard Crookshanks described that way many times?  Only here it says "man"... we're talking about Mundungus.  This is in the 6th book, Chapter 12.  Notice that Crookshanks has not been mentioned lately.
PLUS, there's another little thing near the beginning of the 5th book...
Harry is shocked by the cracking sound, which is supposedly Mundungus disapparating.  Then a cat runs out from underneath a car.  Mrs. Figg tells us that she had stationed one of her cats under a car, and that he came to warn her.  BUT.... _couldn't_ the cat underneath the car have been Crookshanks?  It's a long shot... 

Well, tell me what you think!


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh wow, I don't know! haha. I never think of these things, but you do have good points..if you want to present your theories on a place where people will actually listen and read other's as well, there's this website that rocks. i think you should give it a try. it's a deretive of mugglenet.com  it's their forums where all they do is discuss harry potter! i love it. i go there all the time. anyway, the website is www.cosforums.com  i really think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 24, 2006)

DesolateValkyrie said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I don't know! haha. I never think of these things, but you do have good points..if you want to present your theories on a place where people will actually listen and read other's as well, there's this website that rocks. i think you should give it a try. it's a deretive of mugglenet.com  it's their forums where all they do is discuss harry potter! i love it. i go there all the time. anyway, the website is www.cosforums.com  i really think you'll enjoy it!



Thanks I'll check it out.
But a word to the wise, I wouldn't go dissing anyone on these boards.  We're all very mature here, though it may take a while for someone to get to a thread.  But rest assured, if you even hint at disrespecting someone, they will all converge on you and make a rebuttal in a very mature, very forceful way.
Just a warning, and welcome to the site. :thumbl:


----------



## Fantasy of You (Dec 24, 2006)

In all honesty, I think you've put too much thought into something that gave you nothing in return.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 24, 2006)

Fantasy of You said:
			
		

> In all honesty, I think you've put too much thought into something that gave you nothing in return.



Do you mean thinking the theory up or posting it here?
It didn't take a whole lot of effort to find it - my mind does things like that automatically.  But you're right, I'm not getting a whole lot of feedback here.  Maybe you want to contribute?


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Dec 25, 2006)

Um..i don't know what you're talking about, but I wasn't "dissing" anyone or anything. I was simply stating that this website is broader in the sense that it doesn't focus on a single topic, where as the site i told you about did. I was just giving you somewhere to go so you'll find more theories along this subject line. Honestly, if you think about it, how many people have looked on your theories here and posted a reply on it? Two people, including me. So all I was saying is that people here don't seem to be that into Harry Potter and it would be better to go to that website if you wanted to get more feedback in relation to this subject. Is that such a bad thing? It seems to me that that is the only feedback you're getting, so don't jump to conclusions. Why would I disrespect anyone? I have no reason to. I was just trying to help you out....


----------



## AdrienneW (Dec 25, 2006)

I think those are very good theories myself...maybe it will all come together in the last book? Who knows


----------



## Hakeem (Dec 26, 2006)

> *Crookshanks is an Animagus.*
> 
> No, he's not, but he's not pure cat either. If you buy Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them (all royalties to Comic Relief, which means you're helping some of the poorest children around the world) you might just be able to work out what Crookshanks really is.
> 
> www.jkrowling.com​


Sorry for the disappointment. Good thinking though.


----------



## Winged Sandals (Dec 26, 2006)

Erm, perhaps an apology for Desolate is in order?

Anyway, those were some nice ideas you had.  (Bummer that the Crookshanks one didn't work out.)  I don't have too many predictions myself.  Although, there was one Death Eater named "Amycus" in the sixth book, which intrigued me.  "Amicus" (which is pronounced "Amycus") is Latin for friend, which seems like a strange name for a bad guy, eh?  I may be overthinking things though, haha.

Whatever does happen, I just don't want any Romuluses to come along.  Rowling can do whatever she likes, as long as she doesn't kill off Lupin... or Dobby.  Everybody else can die, just not them, haha.  XD


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Dec 26, 2006)

I was just trying to help..


----------



## Winged Sandals (Dec 26, 2006)

DesolateValkyrie said:
			
		

> I was just trying to help..


 
Oh, I meant an apology for you, not from you.  Sorry if I worded that funny... (And sorry if there was no misunderstanding and you were just randomly commenting and now I'm making a goose out of myself, aheh...)


----------

